# Heure de vente particulier pour le 16?



## stéphane83 (10 Mars 2012)

salut,
Concernant la sortie de l'ipad le 16 mars prochain, y a t il une heure de disponibilité particulière?
Je compte l'acheter directement à l'apple store de Bordeaux et comme c'est la première fois que je m'y prends de cette manière j'aimerais savoir si vous en savez davantage concernant une probable heure de sortie...
Merci.


----------



## Gwen (10 Mars 2012)

Dés l'ouverture.


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Mars 2012)

Ok merci.
Ca sera pour moi une première!
Rien d'extraordinaire, mais de découvrir un nouveau modèle directement auprès d'un Apple Store ça fait plaisir!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h45 ----------

Certains me disent qu'il fallait attendre aussi 17h l'année dernière dans les apple store.
Mais cette année rien de précisé pour l'instant...


----------

